# 2/10/11 storm



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, it's a week out, but it has potential. 

A little discussion action from NWS Albany:

250MB JET DYNAMICS MORE FAVORABLE FOR NY
EARLY THURSDAY...SHIFTING OVER NORTHERN NEW ENGLAND LATE IN THE DAY.
EITHER WAY...IT COULD BE QUITE THE STORM WITH LOTS OF
MOISTURE...TIGHT PRESSURE GRADIENT PRODUCING STRONG WINDS AND AS
NOTED BEFORE...BOMBOGENESIS.

I had to look it up: 

What the heck is a Bobogenesis?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup, this one could have some real potential.  The only other potential problem with this, is that it may very well mark the end of this GREAT weather pattern we've been in for the last 6 weeks or so   As models are suggesting that the upper level stearing currents that have kept us in this cold, active storm pattern may finally be breaking down and shifting us into somewhat of the pattern that the West has been having where its been a bit more quiet and not as cold.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

Boo! (urns)


----------

